

Is Entrepreneurship Just About the Exit? - pathik
http://techcrunch.com/2010/06/12/is-entrepreneurship-just-about-the-exit/

======
kls
No its about the freedom and adventure, but without the exit no one would
embark on the adventure in the first place.

